# A question of ethics



## Fluffster (Oct 18, 2012)

Forgive me if this is a stupid question (or one asked before - although I have searched), I'm veeeeery new here and finding my somewhat wobbly feet.

There's a commercial property in Northampton that I was genuinely interested in and got the particulars a couple of years ago; having had a good look at the viability of getting it back to its former glory and running it at a profit, I dismissed it without viewing it. 

It's been on the market for at least three years now and is looking more and more sad by the day - I'd love to get in there and record it before the damp makes restoration non-viable and the bulldozers move in.

The question is, would it be unethical to 'view' via an agent if I have absolutely no intention of buying? Are such activities frowned upon?


----------



## krela (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong with it at all. I would call it cheeky but definitely not unethical.


----------



## Fluffster (Oct 18, 2012)

In which case I will put my camera on charge and make a call tomorrow - thank you


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with Krela, a little cheeky but nothing wrong with it. 

I've actually asked an estate agent if I could take a look around and explained why (well a bit of the reason) and providing I could work around them it was fine.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 18, 2012)

There's a farm complex near me that's derelict and viewable via agents. The said same idea has crossed my mind


----------



## leftorium (Oct 19, 2012)

if you've already had the particulars it's a great excuse and you are taking lots of photographs to discuss with your builder who can't make it today right ?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 19, 2012)

three years...gosh you have patience! get in there


----------



## night crawler (Oct 19, 2012)

There is no harm in asking especally if you have a valid reason.


----------



## krela (Oct 19, 2012)

God knows agents are the worst for wasting peoples time, there's something a bit poetic about doing this if you ask me.


----------



## Faing (Oct 19, 2012)

be real cheeky and tell the agentyou need a lift there beause your car id broken down.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 19, 2012)

Do it! The only bit I'd feel bad about would be asking the agent to press the shutter while you pose for a sillohuette in a doorway...


----------



## Fluffster (Oct 19, 2012)

Dunno why I even asked you lot! Should have known the answer would be "do it" 

I'm a few weeks away from a knee replacement and am wonky on a good day. So this is the perfect chance to do some sploring with my limited capabilities, as clambering in/over/under anything is currently beyond me.

Trouble is, I did some Googling on investment properties and have found four that might be interesting. Thankfully all with different agencies! So you may see a report from me sooner than I imagined


----------



## strider8173 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've emailed loads of agents asking for a look round old pubs and shops. Pubs seems to be locked up prety tight these days and the only way in is with a key. 
They might start asking questions when you set up the camera gear and settle into a couple hours of photography.


----------



## The Archivist (Oct 19, 2012)

I agree, do it. 
Certain sections of the 'community' (not so much here, but in other places) seem to look down on 'permission visits' but often you'll find that if you get the agent/custodian/owner on side you'll learn a lot more.

Taking photographs shouldn't be a problem either, I've done it at all of the legitimate estate agent's viewings I've been to and no-one objected.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 19, 2012)

The Archivist said:


> I agree, do it.
> Certain sections of the 'community' (not so much here, but in other places) seem to look down on 'permission visits' but often you'll find that if you get the agent/custodian/owner on side you'll learn a lot more.
> 
> Taking photographs shouldn't be a problem either, I've done it at all of the legitimate estate agent's viewings I've been to and no-one objected.



I cant see a problem with this way at all in the slightest.

Its about exploration, not how you do it, and to be honest, if your looking at a pre visit before you commit yourself to surveyors, builders, asbestos, quotes and solicitors for a project this size only a fool wouldn't take a Camera.

Good luck, looking forward to the report.


----------



## johnspanish (Oct 19, 2012)

krela said:


> God knows agents are the worst for wasting peoples time, there's something a bit poetic about doing this if you ask me.



COMPLETELY agree!!


----------



## bigbrat (Oct 20, 2012)

Also new to the site so thanx for 
raising the issue! Initiative is hardly unethical.....!
Plead insanity!x bigbrat


----------



## Fluffster (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and encouragement. 

Things have taken an unexpected turn - having waited months for knee surgery, I went away for a long weekend in Cornwall and got back to a letter saying I'm getting my bionic knee on the 14th!

It's a 6 week recovery period, so I'm not going to be able to waste any estate agents time until next year  But I'll be back as I'm itching to 'splore, I spent half of our holiday begging to do diversions!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Thanks for all the replies and encouragement.
> 
> Things have taken an unexpected turn - having waited months for knee surgery, I went away for a long weekend in Cornwall and got back to a letter saying I'm getting my bionic knee on the 14th!
> 
> It's a 6 week recovery period, so I'm not going to be able to waste any estate agents time until next year  But I'll be back as I'm itching to 'splore, I spent half of our holiday begging to do diversions!



Hope all goes well with the new knee


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 3, 2012)

Good luck with the knee & when your fit and well do it!


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 3, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Thanks for all the replies and encouragement.
> 
> Things have taken an unexpected turn - having waited months for knee surgery, I went away for a long weekend in Cornwall and got back to a letter saying I'm getting my bionic knee on the 14th!
> 
> It's a 6 week recovery period, so I'm not going to be able to waste any estate agents time until next year  But I'll be back as I'm itching to 'splore, I spent half of our holiday begging to do diversions!



Hope you heal well honey x
I hope you are 'sploring soon!


----------



## Fluffster (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks lovelies, I'll be back and bionic in the new year


----------

